# No More Update For SP1 after after April 12, 2005



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Click here

and also

click here


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Everybody's nightmare has become a reality...

No, they are not going to leave you SP1 users alone. If youdon't know how to disbable automatic updates, you will be forced to update.

An "Orwellian" sort of moment, isn't it?

I think, "Let's see, I have W2K, with auto-update disabled, so M$ will need to go around that to get to me... I am using Firefox as my browser, Thunderbird as my e-mail client, and SOOffice for everything but a portion of my business and posting quiz results in The Academy.

Getting accomodated to Firefox and Thunderbird wasn't easy for me, but I am almost there...

If I really had to go to Linux, tomorrow morning, I have some good info that I could print out, and begin the new adventure...

But, under my circumstances, I don't really think that M$ could get to me tomorrow morning...do you? If you do, please let me know, as this concerns me.

It's not really that I think that SP2 is so bad...I just think that MS is playing a horrible joke on the people of the world, telling tham that it is more secure. It isn't..check out the Security Center, and you will see what I mean.

I don't always bash M$...they have been blamed for many, many things that are not, by any reasonable estimation, responsible for. In fact, the fact that ya'll went to Wal Mart and "bought a computer and hooked up to the Internet that was all that you to do" has contributed to this...the "MS on Defense" theory.

I will give them that. 

You don't solve the world-wide HIV crisis by making sex without a condom illegal. They don't know anything about it. You may not know anything about this, either.

Heck, go ahead and download SP2; unless your computer is infected to the gills, and your operating system is corrupt, you will have a successful download and install. It's not anywhere near the problem that SP1, or W2K, SP2 were.

I will only say that, somewhere down the line, as a people, we need to think about this.

or not...


----------

